# Fans Looking For Kings Merchandise Can’t Get It Online



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> There are 30 NBA teams; 29 have a team store website. The Sacramento Kings haven’t had a working one since June 15.
> 
> Hoping to land that Jimmer jersey? Or that T-Rob T-shirt? Don’t bother checking the Kings’ website. Since June, the link to the Kings’ online store has been a black screen with a telephone number.
> 
> ...


http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2012/08/27/fans-looking-for-kings-gear-cant-get-it-online/


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jesus christ what a mess. :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It really seems like you should make sure that you contract this out to someone who will not disappear on you. For that matter it seems like something you could just hire a couple dozen people to do for you without depending on outsiders.


----------

